# Table saw stupidity



## sawdust from ny (May 4, 2010)

I had a stupid table saw accident not too long ago that I think points up the importance of designing safety into the shop and making an effort to follow safe procedures. I'v been a woodworker for 15 years and should have known better. I was cutting a dado in a wide board and had the guard off the saw. The blade wrenches were hanging on a nail above and in front of the saw. As I finished the cut, instead of stopping the saw, I lifted the board off the table. Well, the board hit the hanging wrench, knocked it off the nail and slid right down into the spinning blade, throwing the wrench back at me and knocking a carbide tooth off the blade. Fortunately, I didn't get hit by the tooth, which I haven't found yet, but even though I didn't break a rib, I sported a nasty bruise for a week or two. The dado set is now trash and the wrench is bent and I am, I hope, a whole lot smarter. Needless to say that the area above my saw is now free of anything hanging and I put up a sign that says "TURN OFF THE SAW, STUPID" Good luck and work safe.
Ed


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ed,

Thanks for sharing your experience. Hopefully we can learn from each other's mistakes instead of having to make them all on our own. Glad to hear there were no long term injuries.


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

It could have been worse.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the post, Ed.. We can use all the safety reminders we can get; after all hobby is based on cutting things much tougher than skin and bone!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ed

Sorry to hear of your misfortune, but I would say there is not one of us that has not made a mistake that costs money or injury. 

By sharing maybe someone else may be lucky and not make the same mistake we have.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Accident reminders are sad but effective. I have one in my shop thanks to the spouse. Glad to hear you were not more seriously injured.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

To me, one of the great benefits of this Forum is this example of sharing the bad with the good. I'm a total amateur and not a natural mechanic/workworker type guy so I REALLY try to walk through everything BEFORE I do it. But I have had a board kick back straight.....but I was not there and it hit the wall! Fooled THAT board. Had a piece take off on me on the router table one day but since I am hyper cautious my hand was no where near the bit.
They used to call me Captain Cautious.
Thanks for telling us about it because it reminds everybody of what CAN happen. To anybody!!


----------



## de_schwartz (Apr 25, 2010)

Glad to hear you are okay, it shows that anything can happen at anytime but safety is #1.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Glad that You are OK! If You noticed, every one called the incident a mistake, No one called it stupid. The reason is that We have all made the same find of blunders. We hope that everyone that reads the post will learn to not do the same thing.Your accident may be a life saver to someone who reads it. Thank you for sharing with us, it reminds me of some incidents that could have put me in the hospital!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

dutchman 46 said:


> If You noticed, every one called the incident a mistake, No one called it stupid.


OK, I'll jump in. Boy, was that stupid. 
Really, glad you're ok. I've had a couple mishaps also.


----------

